

Facebook “Spam King” Sanford Wallace indicted - ukdm
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/05/facebook-spam-king-indicted/

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

